# přirážej



## Encolpius

Jazyku zdar! Tady jsem narazil na toto sloveso. Definici slovesa *přirazit *jsem našel, ale slovník jen uvádí, že *přirážet *je jeho nedokonavý tvar. Byl jsem mile překvapen, že význam souvisí se sexem. Nikdy jsem to předtím neslyšel. Jedná se o běžný výraz v hovorové češtině? Je to vulgární sloveso, kterého bych se měl vyvarovat? Co vlastně znamená? Jedná se o nějaký konkrétní pohyb při souloži? Připomíná mi to sloveso podržet, které jsem tu už probírali. Děkuji.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, přesně tak, i já ho mám nejvíce spojené se sexem. Se slovesem "*přirážet*" se můžeme setkat přímo při samotném pohlavním styku, aktu, kdy toto sloveso popisuje onen komický mužský pohyb "sem a tam". Pro ono "sem a tam" můžeme také použít substantivum "*přirážení*". Jinak, dalo by se říci, že znamená tolik co "*(do-)strčit něco kam (s fyzickou razancí, tvrdostí, prostě silou), chceme to totiž strčit až na samotný konec, když to tam nedrží, "furt to vypadává ven"*"...  Např. při misionářské poloze, zezadu (tzn. "Doggystyle") musí chlap neustále přirážet, u poslední jmenované pozice i žena, umí-li si to pořádně užít... No, a "na koníčka" tam přiráží - ve většině případů - pouze a jenom žena )!

Vulgární sloveso to samo o sobě jistě není, ale mnoho z nás v tom ten sexuální podtext prostě vidí, cítí, no )!

P.S.: *Jestliže Vám partnerka řekne, sdělí, že máte více přirážet, pak byste se měl více činiti, tj. "více sebou vrtěti"!!!!* 

S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je silně spojené se sexem. Ne nutně, ale i v nevinném kontextu se mnozí neubrání uchechtnutí.
Přirážet vystihuje základní pohyb při pohlavním styku. Podle definice, kterou jste si našel, víte, že o akci, kdy se jeden objekt přiblíží k jinému až se dotkne. Většinou přímo narazí - silou či v rychlosti. Ale schválně a chce zůstat s druhým objektem v kontaktu. ("Loď přirazila k molu a námořníci mohou nastoupit." "Přirazit dveře." "Přirazit stůl ke zdi.")
Myslím, že nemusím popisovat, jak daný pohyb vypadá při sexu.
"Přirážej" je výzva k aktivnější "práci". Aby muž (většinou je muž ten, kdo přiráží.) dal do toho větší sílu.
V hovorové mluvě jde o výraz běžný.
Vyloženě vulgární není (tak jako jeho silnější ekvivalenty), ale jeho použití se nehodí jinam než do ložnice nebo do debaty s kamarády u piva.
Snad jsem Vás svou odpovědí uspokojil.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Bohemos said:


> No, a "na koníčka" tam přiráží - ve většině případů - pouze a jenom žena )!


Nejsem si jist, zda bych to nazval přirážením. Její činnost je v tom se nadzvednout, zbytek vykoná přitažlivost. Kdežto přirážení vnímám spíše jako cílený akt podpořený silou.
Při této poloze bych viděl přirážet spíše muže, který se snaží partnerce vycházet naproti.
Žena spíše nasedá nebo se naráží.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji Vám oběma za skvělé a rychlé vysvětlení. Ten zmíněný pohyb jsem si asi dovedl představit, ale měl jsem problém pochopit, jestli se jedná o jednorázový pohyb nebo těch onen více pohybů. Takže jak slovník uvádí: přirážet si paty k sobě - jenom 1× razantně nebo třeba vícekrát?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jednou přirazit.
Vícekrát přirážet.
Ve slovníku to asi nemysleli, že by vojín předváděl kapitánovi, jak umí pěkně přirážet. Spíše, že přiráží pokaždé, když vejde vyšší hodnost. Tedy pokaždé přirazí jednou.


----------



## risa2000

Pro rozšíření výkladů bych dodal, že slovem *přirazit* rozumím _přiblížit na doraz_, nikoliv nutně silou a nikoliv nutně aby to „nevypadávalo“ . Problém s nedokonavým tvarem *přirážet *je v tom, že většinou nemá v kontextu situace smysl (až na situaci již bohatě popsanou výše), protože normálně není nutné něco přiblížit a následně to zase vzdálit (a zase přiblížit). Má to ovšem zcela neutrální význam v použití v budoucím čase - *budeme přirážet*. Např. kapitán na lodi vydá pokyn *všichni na svá místa, budeme přirážet ke břehu*, nebo hlavní stěhovák, poté, co všichni nanosili nábytek do místnosti - *a teď pánové, budeme všechny skříně přirážet.*


----------

